# could I adopt???



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

a


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Sounds like there would be several issues for a Social Worker to explore with you and your husband.  None of them on their own should preclude you from adopting and much will depend on how committed you are to adopting.  The reasons why your sisters were adopted and why you were placed in foster care would need exploring.  Your personal experience of being a looked after child could be viewed very positively.  Your husbands convictions, providing they are not violence or child related and were some time ago, are not a barrier.  Your husbands health would also need looking into and an early medical would soon show whether or not it was going to be a problem for you wanting to adopt.  A one bedroom house would not be big enough and you would need to move.  Depending on how many children you adopt and how needy they are you may get financial help with moving or priority with a housing association for a larger house.

Good luck with your decison.

Sanita


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

HI joraine

my best advice is get in touch with your local adoption agencies and discuss your situation with them. They are pretty thorough and will explore all the things you've pointed out. We have found our Social Worker very upfront in pointing out things that could be an issue and discussing ways of working through them.

Good luck with your next step

HHH


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

> A one bedroom house would not be big enough and you would need to move. Depending on how many children you adopt and how needy they are you may get financial help with moving or priority with a housing association for a larger house.
> 
> Good luck with your decison.
> 
> Sanita


hi i just wanted to add that a couple of years ago my husband and i was in the same boat looking to foster..we contacted the foster board, filed references from family and friends etc only to be told that even though they were desparate for foster parents they would not beable to help us with housing issues and so we contacted our housing association and they said they couldnt do anything enless we actuallly got the child(ren). We were distraught and had to end our application!!

Now in a better position we are looking into private renting and hoping we can apply again!

I just wanted to wish u all the best xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi SM

We were in a situation likes yours a while ago, we lived in a 2 bedroomed house which was being brought by the council (we were private tennants) due to us going through the adoption process we needed to move ASAP so not to hold up approval, we wanted to be able to adopt 2-3 siblings so would need a 3 bedroomed house, we had alot of probs getting there however now after alot of letters and stubborness we got what we wanted........now just waiting for children to fill our house up!

Good luck

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend (single) has been approved to adopt and she has a one bedroomed house, they said that it was acceptable for a baby up to the age of 2 to share a bedroom with her.

Good luck


----------

